# Constant trickle from pressure valve off hot water outlet



## bpmcloughlin (2 mo ago)

My hot water heater has a standard pressure relief valve on the body of the unit, but there is also a line that comes off of the hot water outlet line (the pipe going off to the left below), which I assume is another pressure valve as it dumps into our sump-pump pit. A few weeks ago, (I believe just after turning the main line to the house off for a plubming repair elsewhere), we started losing water pressure and our water bill skyrocketed. I later noticed the sump pump keeps kicking in and is full of hot water. 

It seems that this pressure valve that comes off of the hot water outlet pipe (see picture) is constantly leaking water now. Can anyone help me understand the possible reason for this? 

I"ve never seen a pressure valve off of the hot water line like this in the various pictures and diagrams I've looked up. Is it a normal/appropriate configuration?

Any guidance would be very welcome.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Is it safe to assume you’ve never seen this cuz you’re a homeowner and not a PROFESSIONAL PLUMBER ?


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

That’s a framastatic control line. 

You have a problem and you need to have a licensed plumber fix it.


----------



## bpmcloughlin (2 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> Is it safe to assume you’ve never seen this cuz you’re a homeowner and not a PROFESSIONAL PLUMBER ?


Absolutely. I only meant that I've tried to learn about this by reading up online, and I have not seen _pics_ like this, so I'm not sure if it is common or not. I have no experience with plumbing work outside of small jobs at home.


----------



## bpmcloughlin (2 mo ago)

jakewilcox said:


> That’s a framastatic control line.
> 
> You have a problem and you need to have a licensed plumber fix it.


Thank you. I am planning to call the plumber on Monday. I wanted to make sure I wasn't overlooking something simple. I appreciate that sanity check.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

This is all I’ve got…


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

You don't belong here, leave.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Back in the day all water heaters had that secondary hot water valve that connected to the neighbors piping. If your water heater needed it would share hot water with other systems. 

This insured everyone on the system got hot water evenly. Most people don’t know that so they just pipe it to a sump pit.

Talk to your neighbors and connect all your piping and your utility bills will decrease and you’ll always have plenty of pressurized hot water.


----------

